
Sex Scandal Simmered for Years Before Silicon Valley C.E.O.’s Swift Fall - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/technology/sofi-chief-executive-toxic-workplace.html
======
swang
I'm surprised this is not getting as much traction... sexual harassment,
possibly lying to investors, making custreps underwriters...

